# More to Love?



## fatcules07 (Sep 5, 2009)

I was so pleased, as an FA, to hear about the Fox reality show More to Love but I am trying to figure out who is more to love? Luke has sent home all the truly "more" women. The three women remaining, as of this post, are all lovely but appear to be pushing the "more" believability. It is actually making it frustrating to enjoy the show.


----------



## wisconfa (Sep 13, 2009)

fatcules07 said:


> I was so pleased, as an FA, to hear about the Fox reality show More to Love but I am trying to figure out who is more to love? Luke has sent home all the truly "more" women. The three women remaining, as of this post, are all lovely but appear to be pushing the "more" believability. It is actually making it frustrating to enjoy the show.



He's going to pick the Blonde waitress.. She has huge boobs. He NEVER said he liked FAT women. He said he liked confident VOLUPTUOUS women. He did eliminate the whiners.


----------



## SocialbFly (Sep 14, 2009)

wisconfa said:


> He's going to pick the Blonde waitress.. She has huge boobs. He NEVER said he liked FAT women. He said he liked confident VOLUPTUOUS women. He did eliminate the whiners.



and most of us fat women have learned, voluptuous means big boobs...sigh.


----------



## phoenix92901 (Sep 14, 2009)

wisconfa said:


> He's going to pick the Blonde waitress.. She has huge boobs. He NEVER said he liked FAT women. He said he liked confident VOLUPTUOUS women. He did eliminate the whiners.



Holy cow... that never occured to me but it perhaps explains why the only woman who had the slight semblace of a double chin was elimated right away. UGH!


----------



## jakub (Sep 14, 2009)

phoenix92901 said:


> Holy cow... that never occured to me but it perhaps explains why the only woman who had the slight semblace of a double chin was elimated right away. UGH!



No SSBBW's? Lame.

Is this guy FA or he just want to get woman with equivalent size? I was trying to watch smth but YouTube disabled sound for this show.


----------



## MzDeeZyre (Sep 14, 2009)

jakub said:


> No SSBBW's? Lame.
> 
> Is this guy FA or he just want to get woman with equivalent size? I was trying to watch smth but YouTube disabled sound for this show.



You can watch @ Hulu.

www.hulu.com


----------



## FatAndProud (Sep 15, 2009)

I dislike this show very much. I don't know. The guy on there is a complete dbag. It pains me to see beautiful women going for...._him_


----------



## jakub (Sep 15, 2009)

FatAndProud said:


> I dislike this show very much. I don't know. The guy on there is a complete dbag. It pains me to see beautiful women going for...._him_



Girls in this show are acting like teenagers.


----------



## harp (Sep 17, 2009)

I don't think it's much different from any other 'Bachelor' type show. The women are slightly bigger. They obviously have been told by production to push their stories on how tough it is for them to find anybody.
At the beginning, I thought the guy was in it for the fun and games but I actually think he made the correct choice at the end...


----------



## Brach311 (Sep 17, 2009)

harp said:


> I don't think it's much different from any other 'Bachelor' type show. The women are slightly bigger. They obviously have been told by production to push their stories on how tough it is for them to find anybody.
> At the beginning, I thought the guy was in it for the fun and games but I actually think he made the correct choice at the end...



Agreed, I hate to admit I actually ended up watching the whole show but I liked Talia...she was one of the more confident and least whiny ones...aswell as being hot.


----------



## Lina (Sep 18, 2009)

He is a total manwhore. He needs to sanitize his mouth.


----------



## jakub (Sep 18, 2009)

MzDeeZyre said:


> You can watch @ Hulu.
> 
> www.hulu.com



Hulu is not working in Poland :-/


----------



## phoenix92901 (Sep 18, 2009)

Lina said:


> He is a total manwhore. He needs to sanitize his mouth.




I'm so glad I'm not the only one. I think they should have made him gargle with an entire bottle of Listerine in one sitting. I didn't understand how any of those women could kiss him with the knowledge that he'd just been kissing someone else. YUCK!!


----------



## Vespertine (Sep 18, 2009)

jakub said:


> Hulu is not working in Poland :-/



You can try the links at this forum, but you have to register a forum name (not really a biggie):

http://board.alluc.org/viewtopic.php?id=56558

or alluc.org (no registration req'd.)

Just don't blame me when you suddenly find out you have tourette's


----------



## LovelyLiz (Sep 18, 2009)

Yeah, they should have called it "On the Smallish-Average Size to Love" 

I thought the guy was totally adorable, but every time he said anything I felt like I needed to take a long shower to wash off the insincerity. I guess I just can't handle these shows where it's clear by their awkward, stunted, chemistry-lacking conversations that the people hardly know each other...and yet they go on and on about how they are so in love and have never felt this way and picture getting married. WTF, people.


----------



## bmann0413 (Sep 19, 2009)

*grabs and cocks shotgun*

I say it's time to take out this piece of garbage FOX calls entertainment.


----------



## kioewen (Sep 19, 2009)

Brach311 said:


> Agreed, I hate to admit I actually ended up watching the whole show but I liked Talia...she was one of the more confident and least whiny ones...aswell as being hot.


I found her intensely UNattractive. And the show was appalling.


----------



## T_Devil (Sep 24, 2009)

Ok, so like, we want a show, and then we get a show, then we *HATE* the show? I don't know. I don't care. Whatever.

Personally it didn't bug me. I've seen far worse. and hey, you know, if fat people can't have a crappy reality show like everybody else, then what CAN we have? At least we got one. 

And I didn't find Luke to be nearly as much of a douche bag as I find a lot of other people in life. He seemed fine to me. But, we hate it. It's what us fatties seem to do best. It wasn't some skinny bitch physical trainer yelling at us about how we're half dead. That was a nice change of pace.

If, IF they have another season of this show, I could be bribed into watching it. It's got fat girls? COOL! Count me in.


----------



## Brach311 (Oct 1, 2009)

T_Devil said:


> Ok, so like, we want a show, and then we get a show, then we *HATE* the show? I don't know. I don't care. Whatever.
> 
> Personally it didn't bug me. I've seen far worse. and hey, you know, if fat people can't have a crappy reality show like everybody else, then what CAN we have? At least we got one.
> 
> ...




Lol it really wasnt as bad as everyones saying. Anyway its been replaced by The Biggest Loser so now all these people have something else to hate


----------



## kioewen (Oct 1, 2009)

Obviously The Biggest Loser is infinitely more vile, but that doesn't mean that just because something is one step above toxic waste that everybody has to love it. More to Love was absolute crap. And seeing plus-size women bawling their eyes out about how unbearable it is to be full-figured doesn't exactly change any stereotypes. Not to mention that the guy really was slime.

I don't see how this show does anything good -- unless it paves the way for a better show in the future. But _Babes_ didn't, so I don't expect that this will either.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Oct 1, 2009)

I caught one episode. The guy creeped me out. He kissed & made out with several of the contestants, "comforted" the very distraught, loudly weeping loser (in a very patronizing sort of way), and just didn't seem like an attractive sort to me at all. Not that I require it when I'm in the mood for a dose of "reality" TV. But it's nice when I can engage in some way with the contestants, without feeling completely alienated.

I didn't see that the women were bemoaning their size - though admittedly, just saw the one episode. What I saw was a date on the beach theme, and a few women expressing their discomfort over the idea of wearing a bathing suit. That's a fear that I can identify with; is, in fact, one that most women (no matter what the shape or size) can relate to. I don't think that it automatically means that these women hate their size & everything about it. Just means ... they're human.


----------



## mossystate (Oct 1, 2009)

Well, as long as it has fat women on it...woooohoooo! Maybe some of ' we ' are not like trained seals, grateful for any maggot infested piece of chum. I am not a male fa, glued to the television, hoping to see a bit of fat straining against a hunk of fabric...there's that.

I do love how some people are so put off by some of the women not being that shiny super duper confident, or not ssbbw, yet say that the rest of ' we ' whine about shows like this. Pick a lane.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Oct 1, 2009)

kioewen said:


> Obviously The Biggest Loser is infinitely more vile, but that doesn't mean that just because something is one step above toxic waste that everybody has to love it. More to Love was absolute crap. And seeing plus-size women bawling their eyes out about how unbearable it is to be full-figured doesn't exactly change any stereotypes. Not to mention that the guy really was slime.
> 
> I don't see how this show does anything good -- unless it paves the way for a better show in the future. But _Babes_ didn't, so I don't expect that this will either.



I agree with most of that.


----------



## roobuck (Oct 4, 2009)

TraciJo67 said:


> I caught one episode. The guy creeped me out. He kissed & made out with several of the contestants, "comforted" the very distraught, loudly weeping loser (in a very patronizing sort of way), and just didn't seem like an attractive sort to me at all. Not that I require it when I'm in the mood for a dose of "reality" TV. But it's nice when I can engage in some way with the contestants, without feeling completely alienated.
> 
> I didn't see that the women were bemoaning their size - though admittedly, just saw the one episode. What I saw was a date on the beach theme, and a few women expressing their discomfort over the idea of wearing a bathing suit. That's a fear that I can identify with; is, in fact, one that most women (no matter what the shape or size) can relate to. I don't think that it automatically means that these women hate their size & everything about it. Just means ... they're human.


I watched the whole series, initially with high hopes that it really was going to be groundbreaking, but I gradually became jaded and cynical as Luke eliminated the real BBWs one by one. I found it tacky and superficial and, as a lifelong FA myself, could not identify with Luke at all - he was obviously not into big girls the same way I am! But I suppose we cannot expect too much from ratings driven prime time TV whose real motive is to sell advertising space and make a few more millions for Fox and News Corp. Perhaps someone should start a Dimensions TV channel??


----------



## thejuicyone (Oct 7, 2009)

They needed to call that show "All we do is cry." 
They were all gorgeous girls and all they did was cry
about MEN not wanting them, and blah and blah.
There is so much more to life than the approval of
a man. Shit, I'd be unhappy to if that's all I worried
about.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Oct 7, 2009)

thejuicyone said:


> They needed to call that show "All we do is cry."
> They were all gorgeous girls and all they did was cry
> about MEN not wanting them, and blah and blah.
> There is so much more to life than the approval of
> ...



My thoughts are that most of it was a fair bit of acting. Clearly, they all wanted to be picked, since the winner has a lot of opportunity for exposure & endorsement/public appearance income. How vested could ANY of them have actually been in forging a relationship with the guy? I mean, really. All of them blathering on and on about how their feelings were real and they were in love with him. If I thought I could get a few million out of the deal, I could probably weep 'n gnash teeth with the best of them (and privately loathe and despise the guy). Then again, I wouldn't humiliate myself in such a public spectacle in the first place, so I guess I'll never know


----------



## Tad (Oct 7, 2009)

I think the most interesting thing about the whole show might have been their selection criteria. Would love to get one of the people involved in that drunk, and get them to spill.

I’d watched parts of a couple of early episodes, but never saw what happened at the end. So I looked it up on Wikipedia earlier this week to see who &#8216;won.’ It happened that on Wikipedia they listed all the women on the show, their heights, and their weights, along with what round they were eliminated in. What immediately jumped out at me was that the last two women on the show were both 5’4”, and only one other woman on the show was as short as them. Which both suggested that the guy preferred women who were not tall, and a weird skew in the casting, given that 5’4” is the average height of women from what I’ve heard? So the women selected certainly skewed taller than the average for the population. And apparently also whinier—in fact the one woman who struck me as really self-sufficient got sent home in one of the first couple of weeks. 

Has anyone heard anywhere if the guy and the female &#8216;winner’ have kept any sort of relationship going?


----------



## Brach311 (Oct 7, 2009)

kioewen said:


> Obviously The Biggest Loser is infinitely more vile, but that doesn't mean that just because something is one step above toxic waste that everybody has to love it. More to Love was absolute crap. And seeing plus-size women bawling their eyes out about how unbearable it is to be full-figured doesn't exactly change any stereotypes. Not to mention that the guy really was slime.
> 
> I don't see how this show does anything good -- unless it paves the way for a better show in the future. But _Babes_ didn't, so I don't expect that this will either.



Why was he slime?

Setting aside the fact that on any of these dating shows the bachelor will be dating other women...Apart from that he seemed alright.


----------



## Brach311 (Oct 7, 2009)

roobuck said:


> I watched the whole series, initially with high hopes that it really was going to be groundbreaking, but I gradually became jaded and cynical as Luke eliminated the real BBWs one by one. I found it tacky and superficial and, as a lifelong FA myself, could not identify with Luke at all - he was obviously not into big girls the same way I am! But I suppose we cannot expect too much from ratings driven prime time TV whose real motive is to sell advertising space and make a few more millions for Fox and News Corp. Perhaps someone should start a Dimensions TV channel??



Dimensions TV? Where do I sign up?


----------



## T_Devil (Oct 8, 2009)

mossystate said:


> Well, as long as it has fat women on it...woooohoooo! Maybe some of ' we ' are not like trained seals, grateful for any maggot infested piece of chum. I am not a male fa, glued to the television, hoping to see a bit of fat straining against a hunk of fabric...there's that.
> 
> I do love how some people are so put off by some of the women not being that shiny super duper confident, or not ssbbw, yet say that the rest of ' we ' whine about shows like this. Pick a lane.



arf arf arf.
You can't has mah buckit!

Fuck television. Do you think for one second they're ever going to have anything positive for us? Really?
Because I don't see it happening. There's no money to be made in it. Even if they had the most glowing and positive show about fat people ever created (WOW!)
It's still gonna run ads for diet companies, metabolizers and Bariatric Weightloss. And hey, I'm a shallow guy. I like to see what I like to see on TV, Drown me.
As far as women not being shiny super duper confident. What do you want from me? A Compliment? If they CHOOSE to believe me, sure, absolutely.
And hey, you didn't like the show. Not many people did. 
So why bother?
Why fucking bother?

All we do is bitch. You think people give a fuck what we think or how we feel? Think again. That's not exclusive to fat people either, that's to ALL people... well, those of us with a pulse anyways. Nobody cares. Isn't it obvious?
Pick a lane?
How about into on coming traffic and praying for the very best? That's kind of how it is, from my perspective anyways. I'm totally fucking wrong though, so I don' care.


----------



## mossystate (Oct 8, 2009)

T_Devil said:


> As far as women not being shiny super duper confident. What do you want from me? A Compliment? If they CHOOSE to believe me, sure, absolutely.



Ummmmm. Nothing. That's the thing. Not looking for one gaddamn thing from you. Was a comment about men who dooooooooo whine about fat women who are not super confident, yet get pissed off at us for.......eh.....nevermind. 
:huh:

You get to be shallow...but...fat women are not supposed to say jack about what matters to ' us '. Dude. Never said that I expect teeveeeee to cater to ...anybody.


----------



## jakub (Oct 9, 2009)

T_Devil said:


> Fuck television.



Agree 100%


----------



## T_Devil (Oct 11, 2009)

mossystate said:


> Ummmmm. Nothing. That's the thing. Not looking for one gaddamn thing from you. Was a comment about men who dooooooooo whine about fat women who are not super confident, yet get pissed off at us for.......eh.....nevermind.
> :huh:








I can be kind of clever too.


mossystate said:


> You get to be shallow...but...*fat women are not supposed to say jack about what matters to ' us '*. Dude. Never said that I expect teeveeeee to cater to ...anybody.



You are so full of it. Go, say it, speak it, shout it from the rooftops. What DOES matter to you? HOW will you make it a pertinent issue when it conflicts with psychos like Jillian Michaels pointing at you and saying you're half dead?
Go forth into the world and make your counter-statement to her. You better make it something marketable or no one is going to hear you.

I'm shallow and I'm probably wrong though, so don't listen to me.
God only knows I'll lead you onto a road to ruin.


----------

